# Bessacarr E-450 external water pump power supply



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a Bessacarr E-450. There is a 12 volt power supply by the water input cap for an external water pump but there is no power to the socket. Anyone know where the power supply comes from please. When I took the socket apart one wire was hanging loose. I have checked all the fuses behind the heater unit and all appear sound.


----------

